
Web application solution architectures and introducing LAMG stack - delvin1
https://medium.com/@shalithasuranga/web-application-solution-architectures-and-introducing-lamg-stack-6eb723b91d15
======
mister_hn
How do you solve the authentication process with Lambdas? Let's say you want
to use WebAuthn or Oauth 2.0, how do you decouple everything?

